# كورس اتوكاد جامعة القاهرة صوت وصورة



## m_gamal (19 مارس 2012)

كورس اتوكاد جامعة القاهرة صوت وصورة 


اتمني الاستفادة للجميع 


للتحميل 

Line 




Circle




Copy & Move 




Mirror




Coor sys & rec sys




Revision 


لا تنسي الرد علي الموضوع​


----------



## عصام م.ا.م (19 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وارجو منك اعاده رفع
Copy & Move 




Mirror


----------



## m_gamal (19 مارس 2012)

تم الرفع وجميع الملفات تعمل 100/100


----------



## m_gamal (20 مارس 2012)

.................................


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (20 مارس 2012)

موضوع هام ونرجوا إستكمال باقي المحاضرات تباعا ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (21 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## m_gamal (21 مارس 2012)

باذن الله ...............


----------



## m_gamal (23 مارس 2012)

..........................


----------



## m_gamal (26 مارس 2012)

حياك الله


----------



## m_gamal (27 مارس 2012)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*


----------



## Mohamed.Swidan (30 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة اله و بركاته 
لقد وجدت موقع لمجموعه من المهندسين و أعتقد انهم ينسقون لعمل دورات مخفضة للsolidworks و الAutocad
و لقد أتصلت بهم و علمت ان المجموعة تتكون مت 10 طلاب و تبدء الدورة لكل مجموعة عند أكتمال عددها
و يمكن التواصل معهم أو الحجز عن طريق موقعهم 
engservices.weebly.com
كما وجدت بالموقع جزء خاص بالطلاب و المشريع
و الله الموفق


----------



## طاهر مراد الجزائري (31 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيكم نشكركم على هدا العطاء


----------



## طاهر مراد الجزائري (31 مارس 2012)

نتمن ان تقدم لنا دروسا بالتفصيل الممل


----------



## طاهر مراد الجزائري (31 مارس 2012)

احسن الله اليكم


----------



## m_gamal (1 أبريل 2012)

*بارك الله فيك​
*


----------



## m_gamal (3 أبريل 2012)

..................................


----------



## m_gamal (4 أبريل 2012)

.000000000.........


----------



## الملك فيصل (4 أبريل 2012)

شكراً علي الموضوع و اوعدك باكمال الكورس الذي مدته ثمانية ايام ( 27 ساعة دراسية )


----------



## m_gamal (6 أبريل 2012)

....................................


----------



## jehad_15568 (8 أبريل 2012)

الف شكر يا اخى


----------



## m_gamal (9 أبريل 2012)

*اكثر من رائع*


----------



## m_gamal (11 أبريل 2012)

.................................


----------



## abdofighter (13 أبريل 2012)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــاكـــــــــــــــــــ ـــــريـــــــــــــــــــــن جدا


----------



## m_gamal (14 أبريل 2012)

عمل يستحق الشكر


----------



## m_gamal (16 أبريل 2012)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*


----------



## m_gamal (17 أبريل 2012)

راااااااااااااااائع


----------



## m_gamal (23 أبريل 2012)

*شكرا لك أخى الكريم*​

​
​


----------



## hsa_7omosy (23 أبريل 2012)

جزال الله خيرا المحاضرات مفيده جدا 
ويا ريت يتم رفع الباقى


----------



## m_gamal (27 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## blue fox (3 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m_gamal (5 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m_gamal (8 مايو 2012)

...........................


----------



## m_gamal (13 مايو 2012)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## m_gamal (18 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## m_gamal (20 مايو 2012)

ملف رائع تشكر عليه


----------



## m_gamal (25 مايو 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## AhmedElshorbagy (25 مايو 2012)

كنت محتاجه


----------



## m_gamal (29 مايو 2012)

*​......................*


----------



## m_gamal (7 يونيو 2012)

thanxxxxxxxx all


----------



## m_gamal (13 يونيو 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## m_gamal (22 يونيو 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## tfali (22 يونيو 2012)

شكرا لكم


----------



## m_gamal (14 أغسطس 2012)

.......................


----------

